
HUD reviewing Twitter and Google ad practices in housing discrimination probe - throwaway5752
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/03/28/hud-charges-facebook-with-housing-discrimination/
======
throwaway5752
Considering that

 _[...] a breakdown occurred when the government asked for total and
unfettered access to the company’s user base, a request Facebook denied
because it would have set a dangerous precedent._

It is particularly alarming they're expanding the scope of their investigation
to Google and Twitter.

It is also interesting this happened after they believed they had a settlement
and many months of investigation, but only 2 days after FB decided to ban
white nationalist content.

